# Please suggest best monitor size for Radeon HD 6670



## toxictaz (Mar 19, 2014)

I am looking for a monitor for my pc to be used primarily for gaming and movies. I am not sure about what monitor size should I go for.

My system is:
Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1 GB
AMD FX 4300
4 GB RAM

Do you think my system can handle games at full hd resolution? Also, I have a lot of 360p and 480p videos. So is it still a good choice to go for 1080p monitor? Because I have been wondering what is the point of buying a full hd monitor if you cant play or view hd content on it.

Or do you think 1600x900 resolution monitors are a good choice considering my system?

Thanks.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 19, 2014)

You would be able to support 1080p ... and monitor size depends on you .. most common of them are 22ich(21.5), 23 inch,24inch .. 27inch is also available.. gaming at full HD resolution is possible as this card is not that old.


----------



## varghesekiran (Mar 20, 2014)

BenQ GW2255 is good. But it does not have a HDMI port, but you can access it with a vga to hdmi adapter if you are looking for an hdmi monitor.


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Mar 20, 2014)

I would suggest dell s2240l 21.5" full hd monitor and I'm using the same graphic card and its a good and sexy full hd monitor but led panel is glossy and thats the only thing that i don't like about this monitor. I play a lot of games and i find it really good.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 20, 2014)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> I would suggest dell s2240l 21.5" full hd monitor and I'm using the same graphic card and its a good and sexy full hd monitor but led panel is glossy and thats the only thing that i don't like about this monitor. I play a lot of games and i find it really good.


Yes go with it !


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 20, 2014)

get a 1080p display... youll get lower frame rates on games but youll be happy that you bought a 1080p display year or two from now..


----------



## seamon (Mar 20, 2014)

+1 for FHD monitor.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 21, 2014)

At least let OP reply. lol


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2014)

6670 (rebranded 5670) can only play most recent games at HD at mid or low resolution.


----------



## toxictaz (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot everyone for your suggestions. Bought Dell s2240l and loving it!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2014)

Bought from where ? how much ? and post pics please ...


----------

